# Filtering spam



## ryan in louisville (Mar 31, 2014)

Is it possible to set up filters for these stupid "Fitted kitchen" posts?  It seems as though there should be a filter for IP ranges, post titles, etc that could be implemented to get rid of these spammers (for now).  Doesn't Huddler have something in place to catch these?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 31, 2014)

I have been flagging them but it doesn't seem to help.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Mar 31, 2014)

I flag all that I see too but they keep creating new usernames.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes they do an I don't think our UK members would be happy with us if we didn't allow any ip addresses from that region so we deal with it. Trust me we ban every one y'all flag and the ones that do get caught in the filter that y'all don't see


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 31, 2014)

So you do see all the ones I flag.

Good to know.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 31, 2014)

See them delete them ban them but they just keep coming


----------



## daveomak (Apr 10, 2014)

c farmer said:


> So you do see all the ones I flag.
> 
> Good to know.




Ryan and farmer, evening.....  A lot of us flag those threads....  I find them about 3 am....  I guess I beat you to a few.....    Keep up the flagging....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 10, 2014)

I flag them as well ...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 10, 2014)

Its crazy how many of them there are.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Apr 11, 2014)

What a miserable way to make a living, IMHO.  It would be like groundhog day eveyday and on top of that, everyone hates you.


----------

